# 5 headphones into windows 10



## jack121 (Oct 2, 2022)

Hi And thanks for reading. I watch movies and listen to music on my pc with friends and family. 
The volume level is a little on the high side, and i have been getting a few complaints from the neighbours. 
So i am thinking about purchasing  5 usb headphones .  Is it possible to connect up these 5 headphones to my pc. I have done a search and people are saying i can connect two but i cannot find much about 5 headphones or how configure them all through windows.
If i buy 5 identical headphones, can i push one dongle into the pc's usb port and use that to feed all 5 headphones, or is there a better way.
Thanks


----------



## Night (Oct 2, 2022)

If you don't need microphones on the headphones, something like this could work. It's a *3.5 mm *5 jack audio splitter. However I don't see any volume or mute controls on these.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 2, 2022)

usb interface, i don't think so since laptop just use 1 output soundcard, except you use analog interface with 3.5mm jack, you can buy splitter


----------



## EzioAs (Oct 2, 2022)

You could get a powered 5-channel headphone amplifier like this https://artproaudio.com/product/headamp-4-pro-five-channel-headphone-amplifier-with-talkback/

You'll get individual volume control for each channel.


----------



## jack121 (Oct 3, 2022)

Thanks! Unfortunatly then i will have 5 long headphone cables connecting from the pc, across the room, to the sofa 15 feet away at the other end of the room. It's going to be too long and tangly


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 3, 2022)

jack121 said:


> Thanks! Unfortunatly then i will have 5 long headphone cables connecting from the pc, across the room, to the sofa 15 feet away at the other end of the room. It's going to be too long and tangly


That is what you would get with USB. If you purchase a small amplifier, you could run a single cable to the sofa and place the amplifier there. This would give local volume control and reduce overall cables.


----------



## oobymach (Oct 3, 2022)

jack121 said:


> Thanks! Unfortunatly then i will have 5 long headphone cables connecting from the pc, across the room, to the sofa 15 feet away at the other end of the room. It's going to be too long and tangly


You could go with a wireless dac like this one and connect at the couch via bluetooth, however 5 headphones = 5 wires so it's going to be a mess regardless of how you proceed.

Is there any reason you can't simply use powered speakers for whatever your source is? Also driving 5 headphones at once may be too much for the average dac, you might need a booster as well.


----------



## jack121 (Oct 3, 2022)

oobymach said:


> Is there any reason you can't simply use powered speakers for whatever your source is?


Just that i listen to my files fairly loud and the neighbours have been kicking off, so thought headphones may help with the restless natives.

As a suggestion, could i plug a 3.5mm dongle into the headphone jack output on the pc, and this would " broadcast " to the 5 headphones which could pick up the signal and reproduce it, that is If the headphones were identical, and the dongle was designed to work with the headphones.

Thanks


----------



## Frick (Oct 3, 2022)

jack121 said:


> Just that i listen to my files fairly loud and the neighbours have been kicking off, so thought headphones may help with the restless natives



Turn down the volume?


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 3, 2022)

Found it:



			https://www.amazon.com/Talent-Silent-Headphones-TX-50RF-Transmitter/dp/B07KX6VG36
		


You can probably find cheaper options searching around Amazon.


----------



## emanresu (Oct 3, 2022)

Maybe a multi-USB-dongle (1 port becomes several) and then 5x cheap USB DAC to 3.5mm (Swive or some 'ok' brand). Chords and chords. There are ways to git a lot of Bluetooth Headphones connected at once. GitHub is thy friend.


----------



## Ferather (Oct 3, 2022)

No each device will show as individual devices, and each have their own config, drivers and APOs if you use a USB hub. He needs a single audio stream cloned-split.
In Windows there is offload but you will be wasting time in reality, since you have to set it up, and end up with more to go wrong.

The 3.5mm splitter (mentioned by others) can be used on both input and output, if built properly. Buy 2 to get both multi headphones and multi microphones.
Hardware to split SPDIF, HDMI, USB into 5 outputs will cost a lot more than a simple circuit clone-splitter, but can also be options.


----------



## bug (Oct 3, 2022)

Frick said:


> Turn down the volume?


I was gonna say.  Good sound != loud sound. Quite the opposite.


----------



## emanresu (Oct 3, 2022)

Hmm but a splitter usually f*cks shit up.
I don't know if it's due to 3.5mm being like 3.4x or 3.5x, but there's almost always a problem with them male and females not fitting.. not sure why, the industry's been around like 100 years. And then you get mono..


----------



## Ferather (Oct 3, 2022)

I've had that multiple times in the older days of headphones, the flexible bit near the plug bending too much in the wrong way causing cable fractures, then mono, or plug fiddling.
I also remember having the re-bend the plugs internal prong? (lack of a better term), but that should be due to cheap metals and hardening.


----------

